# CPT nasal codes please help!



## forddani19 (Apr 26, 2013)

Can someone please help me with these CPTs.  
The postoperative diagnosis: Chronic sinusitis with septal deformity and nasal fracture.
Procedures: Septoplasty, open reduction nasal fracture and bilateral antral windows with maxillary sinus irrigation.


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Apr 27, 2013)

Based off of your note only and procedures that you listed 

30520 Septoplasty
Possible 31237 
Possible 21355

Feel free to de-personalize the op note and email it to me.


----------

